# Fixed Blade Hunting Knives



## somebody (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions for a good fixed blade knife for hunting? I'm thinking about getting a BlackJack mini-Trailguide. Anyone have any thoughts on this knife or suggestions for another one?


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 24, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a classic Buck Special.
My brothers and I have all used these for years. and they have yet to let us down.


----------



## carrot (Feb 24, 2009)

Dozier Knives.


----------



## Isak Hawk (Feb 24, 2009)

carrot said:


> Dozier Knives.


 
+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## TKC (Feb 24, 2009)

*Tom Krein!*


----------



## Anders (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello somebody.

*Fallkniven PHK Knife is a good one:*

http://www.oregonknifeshop.com/fallkniven-phk-knife.html

Also H1 and F1 is good for a hunter but PHK is the best.

Anders


----------



## carrot (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, was I supposed to post a pic?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 26, 2009)

Anything from Bark River Knife & Tool.


----------



## mbely2 (Feb 27, 2009)

+ 1 for Dozier hunting knives:

http://www.dozierknives.com/

Mark


----------



## tundratrader (Feb 28, 2009)

The sister site to CPF is knifeforums.com

Go there and go to Bark River Knife and Tool section. All of the knives Mike Stewart makes are top shelf and have the best warranty there is. Dozier knives are excellent as well. 

Zach


----------



## rotncore (Feb 28, 2009)

I also recommend RAT Cutlery knives. I just purchased an orange handled RC4.


----------



## Dipti13 (Apr 17, 2015)

Get an apocalypse white skull knife which is one of the fantastic hunting and rescue knife I had seen.Combination of great look and quality I would say.


----------



## Wolfmanjack (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm sorry but I have to ask. What are you going to hunt with the knife?


----------



## desmobob (Apr 22, 2015)

Wolfmanjack said:


> I'm sorry but I have to ask. What are you going to hunt with the knife?



+1

For whitetails, my all-time favorite is a Busse Boney Active Duty (BAD), but I like any 3 1/4" to 3 3/4" drop-point of excellent steel with a handle that is grippy, even when bloody. 





Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Wolfmanjack (Apr 22, 2015)

I doubt I will ever see an answer to my question since this thread is from 2009. LOL just noticed!


----------



## desmobob (Apr 23, 2015)

Wolfmanjack said:


> I doubt I will ever see an answer to my question since this thread is from 2009. LOL just noticed!



Good catch. Dipti13 responded to the six-year-old thread and suckered us in, too! Oh well... I'm always happy to share a photo of one of my favorite knives. 

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## ForrestChump (May 1, 2015)

Bradford knives 

Guardian 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_Pjsl7nUSs


----------



## Andy the Aussie (May 9, 2015)

desmobob said:


> Good catch. Dipti13 responded to the six-year-old thread and suckered us in, too! Oh well... I'm always happy to share a photo of one of my favorite knives.
> 
> Take it easy,
> Bob


 .... the BAD is a great design !!!! I like the Warden in the smaller blades as well !!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 9, 2015)

Hooking on to old threads can be very rewarding. Let's see how it goes.

Bill


----------



## ForrestChump (May 10, 2015)

Also worth mention.

Spyderco Serrata, on sale for $116 on Blade HQ, most comfortable egros on a knife ever, hands down. The price is a steal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov4fN2d9sXs

440c Cast steel makes for a dendritic structure ( Circa David Bowie ) producing a super toothy, long lasting edge.

Most underrated knife I can think of.....


----------



## michiganmade (Jun 16, 2015)

Dawson also makes a very fine product. Check them out for something you will have to pass down to others.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Just to add my 2 cents and keep a revived thread moving...Buck 105. While I have no need for a fixed blade this would be on my list due to it's size, weight, slicing ability, ease of maintenance, cost, warranty, availability, and overall positive reviews. It's not a super steel and it's not a beefy knife for full on abuse but IMO it's pros far out number it's cons.


----------



## candleflana (Jul 4, 2015)

somebody said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a good fixed blade knife for hunting? I'm thinking about getting a BlackJack mini-Trailguide. Anyone have any thoughts on this knife or suggestions for another one?



I suggest you check out Survive! Knives (www.surviveknives.com). They will take you far beyond hunting. I have owned several and you want to be able to do more than hunt.


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 11, 2015)

Mora knives


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 18, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> Mora knives




I just picked up a Mora, my first. It was a purchase of curiosity as I constantly see them being recommended and figured for the price why not. I like it, good no frills knife, cheap, and the edge is pretty good with a little touch up.


----------



## MrJino (Nov 19, 2015)

guest-knife said:


> I have a hunting fixed blade knife which has a half serrated blade perfect to deal with any survival situations. Recently got its delivery of this knife at my place from http://www.knifeindia.com/undercover-combat-knife.html.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap that's disgusting...


----------

